# new 3ft planted



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

hi all. here's my new 3ftx1.5ftx1.5ft tank. pls comment. thanks


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice! The contrasting red and blue colors of cardinal tetras to the green of the plants looks very nice, though you could do with a lot more fish. A nice shoal would be very pretty  . And perhaps a more defined foreground plant on the left side, like a small bunch of Anubias. I like it a lot. Good work!


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> Very nice! The contrasting red and blue colors of cardinal tetras to the green of the plants looks very nice, though you could do with a lot more fish. A nice shoal would be very pretty  . And perhaps a more defined foreground plant on the left side, like a small bunch of Anubias. I like it a lot. Good work!


thanks for the advice. there r some crypt parva @ the left side just waiting for it to grow and spread. there r actually about 35 fishes in there. i have got cardinal tetras, green tetras, rummy noses, a pair of wild betta, rainbow fishes, otos, croaking gouramis. as for shrimps: got cherry shrimps, mozi shrimps, bee shrimps.


----------



## rashev (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice-looking!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great tank.


kel1ng said:


> mozi shrimps,


 could u please show a pic of them?


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

mor b said:


> great tank.
> 
> could u please show a pic of them?


here's one


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

What is that plant in the background (middle) ?

thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Great looking moss! What fertilizer routine do you follow?


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Great looking moss! What fertilizer routine do you follow?


 hi art here's my tank parameter:
tank parameters:
for plants: crypt beckettii, crypt parva, crypt wendtii, eriocaulon sp mato grosso(narrow leave), app, hygrophila balsamica, ludwigia sp cuba, fissiden, echinodorus xbarthii, echinodourus cord mini, mermaids weed, ranunculus, rotala sp. vietnam, tonina sp. belem, unknown moss, madagasca lace plant.

for fishes: cardinal tetra, green tetra, rummy nose, croaking gourami, rainbow fish, wild betta, oto + Parosphromenus.

for shrimps: cherry, bee, mosquito+malayan

water parameter:
kh: 2-3
ph: 6.2
co2: 4 bps (using external co2 reactor)
temp: 25.5-26.5 degress c
fert system: dennerle e15, v30 and s7
 
lighting:
39wattx3 t5 + 36wattx2 pl (12hrs per day)

substrate:
lapis with jbl base fert


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

anyway here r more pics of me tank


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

kel1ng said:


> here's one


this pic is frm me previoys 2ft tank. sorry for any misunderstanding caused.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome tank. I love the overwhelming of the greens. What is that plant in the far right corner. The one that looks like a Firecracker is exploding with streamers. I need that. I need several of thats!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Skinns,

That plant is Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso' I do believe. Very cool. Here is a nice link of some more plants and some shrimp you may like. It's in Japanese (I think) so you will just have to hit the buttons and see what you get 

http://www.tonina.net/


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice tank kel1ng. The plants look very healty. Love the Dicrossus filamentosus too. They all seem females in the photo.


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

FazTeAoMar said:


> Nice tank kel1ng. The plants look very healty. Love the Dicrossus filamentosus too. They all seem females in the photo.


keeping me finger cross that there will be some males in there:wink:


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

skinns said:


> Awesome tank. I love the overwhelming of the greens. What is that plant in the far right corner. The one that looks like a Firecracker is exploding with streamers. I need that. I need several of thats!


yeap it is call Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso. mine currently has grown to a height of 1.2ft. when i got the plant it was only 5cm tall and i threw me back at a price of $30/- singapore dollars.


----------



## kel1ng (Aug 16, 2005)

FazTeAoMar said:


> Nice tank kel1ng. The plants look very healty. Love the Dicrossus filamentosus too. They all seem females in the photo.


BTW they r not Dicrossus filamentosus. they r dicrossus maculatus.


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

MatPat said:


> ....It's in Japanese (I think) so you will just have to hit the buttons and see what you get
> 
> http://www.tonina.net/


It's in Chinese(traditional; non-simplified), might work with online translators.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice tank. Keep it up.


----------

